

Ask HN: What is then different between Android Studio and IntelliJ IDEA? - fakeer

Other than the names I mean.<p>*IntelliJ Idea = IntelliJ Idea Community Edition
======
claudiug
none. Even so, Idea just write an post, telling the world about the new
version. Witch of course, has all the glamorous stuff that Android Studio has.
As you see, Android Studio is at 0.1 version, intellij 13 EAP is the same.
Idea has the due date for late December for official release

------
tonteldoos
AS includes additional plugin(s)?

------
tagabek
Google's official backing?

